# ROTP pay for civvy U students



## Kassandra (14 Dec 2010)

Hi there,

Just a quick question.

I've recently applied for the ROTP program but will be attending a civvy U, Carleton University to be exact. I'm trying to figure out the pay rate, I have been on the website but am not quite sure. I was told that pay is around 1400 a month but that is for someone attending RMC and that 1400 is what they are paid after room and board is deducted. So seeing as how I will be going to a civvy I will I be paid more to help for the cost of rent and food?

Thanks so much
-Kassandra


----------



## Occam (14 Dec 2010)

All your questions are likely answered here - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/45419.0.html

You may get PLD if you aren't already living in the Ottawa area and are forced to move here.  However, PLD in the Ottawa area is going the way of the dodo and will be phased out in the next couple of years.  It's not much anyways.


----------



## yoman (14 Dec 2010)

Kassandra said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> ...



Your just a little off...

RMC = roughly 600$ a month after all deductions
Civie U = roughly 1200$ a month after deductions + PLD (Post Living Differential) if applicable

You will, however, get back the cost of your books and other mandatory school expenses. If the OC Transpo Post Secondary Program continues next year this will also include a transit pass. 

Here's the pay scale: http://www.forces.ca/en/page/payscales-131#officersregular-1


----------



## Pusser (15 Dec 2010)

Let's be clear.  The pay scale cited above is the gross monthly amount and is the same for all ROTP candidates, whether they go to RMC or not.  The normal deductions for income tax, EI, CPP, etc also apply to everyone.  At RMC, charges for rations and quarters will be deducted automatically.  At civvy U, you are responsible for those on your own.  Therefore, although gross pay for all ROTP is the same, the net monthly entitlement (NME - the amount that actually ends up in your bank account) will be different based on the circumstances.


----------

